# Yard Sale Finds: Nice sodas from R.I. and more!



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 7, 2018)

Was looking online and found a yard sale description saying old bottles that was very close by. I obviously couldn't pass this up and I ended up going. I left with 6 bottles for $12 (about $2 per bottle) which was not a bad deal for what I ended up with!
 Here they are:




Packer' s Cutaneous Charm, 2 McManus and Meade Western Hotel Nasonville R.I. Crown tops, 1940s orange crush, Jewett City Rock Water Bottling Works Jewett City, Conn, and an open pontiled med.


----------



## BottleDragon (Oct 7, 2018)

Pretty nice haul... even a pontiled bottle... wow. People usually want almost that much just for the Crush bottle around here.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 7, 2018)

Yeah, Thats a good deal. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## RCO (Oct 8, 2018)

seems like a good find , I do occasionally find bottles at yard sales but usually not old bottles from this period . 

I haven't seen the 3 local bottles posted on this site before and don't know anything about them but I like the general look of them . I have a lot of similar looking embossed/art deco bottles from Ontario


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 8, 2018)

I just can't believe most of the bottles were priced no more than $3. I really wish I got there earlier becuase I had heard some other collecters had already come and bought some nice CT blobs. I still came out with a nice haul.


----------



## RCO (Oct 8, 2018)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I just can't believe most of the bottles were priced no more than $3. I really wish I got there earlier becuase I had heard some other collecters had already come and bought some nice CT blobs. I still came out with a nice haul.



there doesn't seem to be as many collectors looking for embossed soda's from that time period for some reason when compared to other bottles. that's partly why I was able to acquire so many , rather easily 


my guess is an older collector passed away and whoever inherited the collection eventually decided to sell it . either didn't know much about bottles or didn't care and just wanted them out of the house


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 8, 2018)

I think you are right RCO, that would explain the low prices. I also noticed that the Nasonville R.I. crown top sodas are BIM! Does a blown crown top have more collectible value than a macine made crown top?


----------



## RCO (Oct 8, 2018)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I think you are right RCO, that would explain the low prices. I also noticed that the Nasonville R.I. crown top sodas are BIM! Does a blown crown top have more collectible value than a macine made crown top?



I don't know it would depend on the bottle and how rare or common it was . have you found anything else out about those bottles . are they actually from a hotel ? that could make them more uncommon . I'd try and research them a little to learn more


----------



## RIBottleguy (Oct 9, 2018)

Good scores!  The Western Hotels are pretty common but the Packer's Cutaneous Charm is uncommon and the pontil medicine is pretty early (1830s?).
https://books.google.com/books?id=_...v=onepage&q="packers cutaneous charm"&f=false


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 11, 2018)

RIBottleguy said:


> Good scores!  The Western Hotels are pretty common but the Packer's Cutaneous Charm is uncommon and the pontil medicine is pretty early (1830s?).
> https://books.google.com/books?id=_...v=onepage&q="packers cutaneous charm"&f=false



Thanks for the information and message!


----------

